# Water Stop's Request About PM's



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

To All:

I joined this Forum so I could participate in a free, open exchange of Model Railroading information, with nothing to be secretive about.

I don't need or want any of your "Private Message" nonsense! If you want to contact me offline, send me an Email.

Here's my address: *[email protected]*

*STICK IT UP ON YOUR REFRIGERATOR!*

Thank You,
Water Stop


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you getting something offensive in PM's? Usually, people PM one another to discuss personal and project-specific stuff, arrange transactions, etc. Communication is typically a two way street.

Why don't you ask the member(s) who are PM'ing you directly to stop, if there's something that's bothering you.

What's secretive? Any PM that you receive is tagged openly with the member info of the person who sent it.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Dear Mr. Moderator:

Please go back and re-read my post. 

It's the people who are _SUGGESTING_ that I use PM who are bothering me.

Cheers,
Water Stop


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Water Stop,

As a long-standing Moderator here, I am going to ask you to lighten your general attitude here on the forum. There are many members here who have welcomed you and tried to direct and help you. In turn, you've been cantankerous and rejectful of people's suggestions ... or worse, the very notion that they are wrong for even offering a suggestion.

In short ... please enjoy your trains and the forum here. But ... lighten up ... on many fronts.

TJ

PS ... And where in your original post did you mention "suggesting"?


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Mr. Moderator,

Thanks for the challenging confrontation! 

You are right...I'm resentful of *some of *the suggestions of others, and I'm *sometimes* cantankerous when there's no need to be.

But I was cast in this mold, and all I'm asking is to recognize this and go along with me.

In spite of my caustic ways, I AM witty and entertaining, and there ARE those on this Forum who really like me, and would not like to see me banned from the Forum!

_Yowsah Yowsah Yowsah!_
Water Stop (you people are fun to spar with!)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

WS,

I appreciate your open, forthcoming reply. I'm thrilled to have someone of your vintage here on the forum, and your enthusiasm for trains is genuine. And I'm all for wit and friendly banter. I've surely had eons of chuckles and laughs shared with fellow members here. But in that, we must have some fundamental level of decorum and respect for one another. And there, I'd ask you to tone down your "wit" a bit.

Thanks for listening.

TJ


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Waterstop...my best friend is a motorcycle rider. In fact, he has 8 of the darned things!! Anybody who rides a bike can't be all bad! :laugh:

Hope things work out for everyone here. It's so  hearing from so many people who share this hobby.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

MR. MODERATOR,

Your reply indicates that you are indeed a well-mannered, well-educated, and well-versed practitioner of the English Language.

I'm always impressed by such erudition, and it makes me glad to know that there are members of this forum who deserve my admiration in the manner in which they communicate.

And so, Sir, I will henceforth strive to curtail my negative manners on this Forum, and
proceed to further the good humor I am capable of.

With respects to the people of Providence and all other locales in Rhode Island, I remain
your asset in some form...

HAROLD POLLNER, (aka Water Stop)


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY FIRE21,

I owned 7 motorcyles and one Whizzer motorbike. (Shown)

I quit riding in my early 70's, just for my Wife's sake.

(I never owned a Davidson, however.)

Water Stop


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Water Stop said:


> MR. MODERATOR,
> 
> With respects to the people of Providence and all other locales in Rhode Island, I remain
> your asset in some form...
> ...


 I'm humbled. Makes me want to send a dozen Dunkin Donuts out your way! 

TJ


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> HEY FIRE21,
> 
> I owned 7 motorcyles and one Whizzer motorbike. (Shown)
> 
> ...


I'm not a biker myself, but this friend has been forever. He still has the original 160cc bike he bought back in the 1960s, which he rode from Virginia to Colorado when he got out of the Navy. He has a Goldwing, two Shadows and just bought a Harley from a friend. He states however that if he had to choose from all of them he'd take his KLR dual-sport.

As I said, I don't ride...I just listen to his stories. :laugh:

I've never seen one like that Whizzer. Amazing how many machines are out there that we don't know about.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I'm humbled. Makes me want to send a dozen Dunkin Donuts out your way!
> 
> TJ


Free internet donuts for everyone!


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY FIRE21,

The Whizzer motorbike has been around for 67 years. In 1948 you could buy the engine, tank, & accessories and install them on a standard men's bicycle
.
By 1951 the Whizzer was available as a complete ready-to-run cycle for $100. They are over $2000 today.

Scooters were also popular when I was in high school in the early 1950's They included the Mustang, Powell, Salisbury, and Cushman.

Here's a shot of a rider on a modern Whizzer, and a Mustang replica I owned a few years ago.

Water Stop


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Golly, thanks, TJCRUISER!

WATER STOP


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Water Stop said:


> I don't need or want any of your "Private Message" nonsense! If you want to contact me offline, send me an Email.


If PM's bother you, you only have to visit the UserCP and disable them.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

OK, GUNRUNNERJOHN...where's the User CP?

Water Stop


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Look up at the top of the page,user cp is in the middle.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

OK, I saw _usercp_ and clicked on it, but found no window where I could select enable or disable.

stopped for water


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

After you click on UserCP, go to "Edit Options" on the left.....it's in there....


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

IT'S DONE!

_Thanks, OldRunnerGunHobo!_

WaterStop


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

John beat me by 2 minutes...and he included pictures!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gotta' have a fast draw in these parts.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_ There ain't enough room in this here town for both of us, Ringo!_


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Guess you'll have to leave. 

I'll see your popgun and raise you.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I'll see your AR15 and raise you 2 Derringers!

Water Stop Hal


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Derringers? I'm 100 feet away, you don't have a prayer! 

Maybe I'll just pick something from this table. I may have to hunt around for ammo for some of these.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Uh oh! You're on the FBI's watch list for sure now!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

flyboy2610 said:


> Uh oh! You're on the FBI's watch list for sure now!


For sure.  A couple of those date from the 1800's, most are from the first half of the 1900's. I don't think the Fed's are all that interested in antique gun collectors, they have their hands full with the bigger threats. The only way those guns become a threat is if the intruder manages to get through two separate alarm systems and a large and heavy safe. I suspect there are easier targets.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> Waterstop...my best friend is a motorcycle rider. In fact, he has 8 of the darned things!! Anybody who rides a bike can't be all bad! :laugh:


Finally I'm vindicated... :laugh:
I've been a biker for 50 years and still ride. 











Greg


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

OK, Ordnance Procurer John...

I'll have that Walther P-38 and the Luger P-08..._Seig Heil!_

_Wasser Halt_


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY GUNRUNNERJOHN:

At 100 feet away, YOU don't have a prayer with _this_ Cherry Bomb!

Water Stop U-235


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Water Stop said:


> IT'S DONE!
> 
> _Thanks, OldRunnerGunHobo!_
> 
> WaterStop



I hate to tell you Walter, you didn't disable it right.
I just sent you a !#%^@)(#! test PM and it went through.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

big ed said:


> I hate to tell you Walter, you didn't disable it right.
> I just sent you a !#%^@)(#! test PM and it went through.


At the bottom of the Edit Options page there is a "Save Changes" box that needs to be pressed. I suspect that might be the problem.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Hmm...just skimming through the thread...
Let me get this straight - Water Boy wants to get more PMs? 

Well OK, don't know why he wants to be so secretive.....


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Pm incoming.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY BIG ED,

Who's "Walter"?

Water Stop


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Gentleman I Realise this forum is for just about anything but come on can we just move it along to something half way interesting!!
Water stop is just enjoying running his post count up.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Water Stop,

While on the subject, and as a serious request, please keep your posts consolidated to designated threads. For example, you're documenting your new HO layout build. That's great. But keep new posts on the subject consolidated to one project thread. Do no keep making new threads with little snippets of your progress. It's difficult for others to follow, and really scatters info across the forum.

Thank you,

TJ


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY 2-6-8-0

Now that I'm a Train Crewman, I'm no longer interested in increasing my post count! 

This is the truth!

In fact, I've been trying to delete my initial post of this thread, because I'm really tired of seeing that "PLEASE STOP BOTHERING ME..." post title come up so frequently!

Mr. Moderator...could you please delete it for me?

Thanks,
WATER STOP


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY TJ,

I thought that ALL facets of layout-building progress were legitimate and of value to those following it!

I am purposely presenting it in "snippet" form as chapters in my layout-building story, and I think this is a legitimate and informative way to write about my progress.
_
If a particular "snippet" bothers you, then please let me know what it is!_

Thank You,
Water Stop


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm all for you posting lots of updates on your layout build ... seriously. I'd just rather you consolidate the posts to just one or two dedicated threads in the HO section, rather than creating a new thread for each "snippet". Do you see my point? It's much better for all to be able to follow the project in just one or two threads.

If you have a question or other-topic info, then by all means create a new thread. But if the posts are on your HO build, keep them in one place.

Deal?

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As for this thread, I'll simply change the thread Title for now. I don't want to delete the content here, at this point.

New title will be: "Water Stop's Request About PM's"

TJ


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

*Mr. Moderator...that's a deal!*

_Do you need my address for sending those Donuts? _

Water Stop


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think you already posted your address, phone number, social security number, bank account routing number, shoe size ...



TJ


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

tjcruiser, i did not post my social security number.

i know better than that.

I never posted my shoe size either, but it's eleven.

water stop


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Water stop you are in all intensive purposes a douche. No pun intended! We are what we aspire to become. You do seem to have a bit of knowledge on trains, lets keep the subject to that. The extra caps on your posts are indicative of yelling. I have no need or time for that. As you feel that you are centrical to this fourm , I reluctantly can say you're not. As I have no need or want for your personal contacts, please keep then to your self. Why in the world would i want your info on my fridge?! The egocentric demeanor In with you represent yourself does you no justice. I thought when you first posted, you were better then that. If you want respect, earn it! But please , spare the masses from you're boring egocentric Bs.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Dear sjm9911

Your post began with the words:

"Water Stop you are in all intensive purposes a douche."

I think what you meant to say was:

"Water Stop, you are in all intents and purposes a douche." 

The remainder of your writing wasn't bad, however.

WS


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, since I think we've covered this topic as completely as necessary, I'm going to close this thread.

Please guys, keep it civil.


----------

